# diamond



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Is diamond a good feed. I was wanting to feed canidae, but it wasnt available in my feed store. Niether was totw. So my choices were diamon, red flannel, and innova. I didnt have the $55 to spend on a 30 lb bag of food so I went with diamond. Good choice?


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

If that is what you can afford then you did the best you can right? 
I have heard some positive things about Diamond and I think you could have done a lot worse with some of the others out there.
Which Diamond feed is it? 

You said "$55 for feed?" Which food was that? Innova would have been my choice but if they are charging $55 they are ripping people off.


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

i hear canidae is a good inexpensive feed


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Diamond should definately not be fed to a dog who has any allergies. If you're not feeding it to that little girl that had the hives your pup should do ok.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I use diamond and its like $22 for 40 lbs so its realy cheep and its works well.its better than ranchers choice at $12 a 50 lb bag. you did well i think. its what i can afford to feed my dogs too but i have alot of dogs to feed too so if i had just one it would get better food.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

thaim said:


> i hear canidae is a good inexpensive feed


that is what I originally wanted to feed


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> If that is what you can afford then you did the best you can right?
> I have heard some positive things about Diamond and I think you could have done a lot worse with some of the others out there.
> Which Diamond feed is it?
> 
> You said "$55 for feed?" Which food was that? Innova would have been my choice but if they are charging $55 they are ripping people off.


I wouldnt mind feeding innova either but it was 55 for a 30 lb bag. If I did that I would have caught a bad case of myfundsalow.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

NEELA said:


> Diamond should definately not be fed to a dog who has any allergies. If you're not feeding it to that little girl that had the hives your pup should do ok.


Oh no im not, that was my aunts pup. However they do need to change her feed. Right now they have her on kibbles and bits, I know bad right? Her rash has chilled, but the color and lust of her coat looks terrible.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Diamond Naturals is the best type of Diamond available. The other Diamond formulas (maintenance, performance, etc) aren't very good. Lots of protien last time I looked, but not really worthwhile on any other front.

Canidae used to be much better. My dogs never adjusted to the new formula, so we moved away from it after feeding it for 2-3 years prior to the change. If you're going to do Canidae, get the grain-free ALS.

Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I believe Kirklands is made by Diamond, in the same plant and everything, and lots of people love Kirklands, as a good quality for the price food, so I would assume that diamond is ok, but I have never used it.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> Diamond Naturals is the best type of Diamond available. The other Diamond formulas (maintenance, performance, etc) aren't very good. Lots of protien last time I looked, but not really worthwhile on any other front.
> 
> Canidae used to be much better. My dogs never adjusted to the new formula, so we moved away from it after feeding it for 2-3 years prior to the change. If you're going to do Canidae, get the grain-free ALS.
> 
> Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble


My bag just says diamond puppy food with enhanced dha. good or bad?


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

*feed*

...............


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

diamond is good feed. You did well.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Diamond is the brand of dog food that split my house hold lol. Jarvis did AWESOME on it, but Neela fell apart... I then tried the TOTW (manufactured still by diamond) and all three dogs fell apart on that brand... IDK if it works keep using it, but if you get unsatisfactory results like i did theeen worry about switching it up.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

He is doing good so far. Stool looking okay and his coat is good as well.

What exactly counts for maitenance in dog food?


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

NEELA said:


> Diamond is the brand of dog food that split my house hold lol. Jarvis did AWESOME on it, but Neela fell apart... I then tried the TOTW (manufactured still by diamond) and all three dogs fell apart on that brand... IDK if it works keep using it, but if you get unsatisfactory results like i did theeen worry about switching it up.


What do you mean by "fell apart" Neela? Which TOTW was it?

What did you switch them to after that?


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

lovethypitbull said:


> I wouldnt mind feeding innova either but it was 55 for a 30 lb bag. If I did that I would have caught a bad case of myfundsalow.


I guess with tax it is close to that price here as well. 
The 30 lb bag does last quite a while though and if your dog is still a pup it will last even longer.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I have fed Diamond Lamb and rice for many years and my dogs do great on it.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

lovethypitbull said:


> My bag just says diamond puppy food with enhanced dha. good or bad?


This one?

Dog Food Reviews - Diamond Puppy Formula - Powered by ReviewPost

There is no "good or bad." Clearly there are folks responding who feed Diamond and are happy with it. And there will always be those dogs who could eat sawdust and still look like a million bucks. LOL! Me, I don't get results I'm happy with until I start getting up to a 5-star or higher food. Right now, I've got my girls eating Instinct.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Well from the review. I t looks like I pretty much screwd up:hammer:. Atleast I did the best that was offered for me and that was available and in my price range.


----------



## JaermaACDs (Jul 25, 2009)

My personal opinion is that if your dog is doing well on a food, and it is affordable, then keep up with it! I fed Diamond for a long time, but one of my Boxers has EPI and he did awful on the Diamond. I've tried just about everything out there now-a-days, and I tried Orijen for a while, but my dogs ALL had very runny and smelly stools. A friend of mine recommended trying Black Gold Performance, and all my dogs are doing fantastic! I didn't like the ingredients that were in it, but even my EPI dog has normal stools, and everyone has shiny soft coats :clap:

All dogs are individuals, and some will do better on certain foods than others. I kinda think feeding is a crapshoot (JMHO)...


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> What do you mean by "fell apart" Neela? Which TOTW was it?
> 
> What did you switch them to after that?


Diamond is the brand of dog food that Neela was on when she started showing signs of her allergies: hair loss, watery stool. inflamed ears with yeast infections, breathing fits, swollen red paws, she's also allergic to yeast so her yeast infections were kicking her butt too by causing a secondary infection when she scratched herself...she has permanent scars behind her ears from itching herself so bad. From diamond's regular food, i switched them to their lamb and rice formula which helped a tiny bit, which means the hair loss left, but everything else stayed the same. From Diamond Lamb and rice i took her in and had a blood panel allergy test which reveals a poultry allergy (almost all store brand dog foods have poultry inside no matter what the "formula" is labeled. The tests results came back with a list of manufacturers and formulas that she could have. I moved her on to Flint River Ranch lamb millet or something formula. It works ok for a while, but they must've switched up to the ingredients because shortly there after we were back to square one. I took her into a dermatologist who did a skin allergy test... the results of that put me on Science Diet D/D which worked great, but it's 90 bucks for a 35 pound bag and I had to put it in the deep freeze because once a bag of dog food is opened there's a mite inside of it which begins to breed once oxygen hits it.... which she is also allergic to. While at the dermatologist I got her on Immunotherapy. After the "OK" from the Dermatologist I put her on Nutro Naturals Lamb and Rice which she did great for about 7 months or so and they switched the ingredients in the bag throwing me all the way back to square one. So I thought I would try TOTW... I used Pacific Stream, and with poor results because of neela's allergies and my other dogs throwing up, i switched to the High Prarie with the same unsatisfaction. Now all the dogs are on a Raw/Barf diet which they are doing great... I just need to figure another meat protein for neela because the Tilapia is not cutting it.

Diamond products consistantly do visibly bad things to my dogs.


----------



## JaermaACDs (Jul 25, 2009)

Poor Neela!! I can imagine your frustrations after all of that! With your raw/barf diet have you tried Venison or Tripe? My EPI Boxer does great on Venison, and I found pre-packaged raw diets available through Primal Pet Foods, I did learn that he does not tolerate Pheasant though:hammer:


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

NEELA said:


> Diamond is the brand of dog food that Neela was on when she started showing signs of her allergies: hair loss, watery stool. inflamed ears with yeast infections, breathing fits, swollen red paws, she's also allergic to yeast so her yeast infections were kicking her butt too by causing a secondary infection when she scratched herself...she has permanent scars behind her ears from itching herself so bad. From diamond's regular food, i switched them to their lamb and rice formula which helped a tiny bit, which means the hair loss left, but everything else stayed the same. From Diamond Lamb and rice i took her in and had a blood panel allergy test which reveals a poultry allergy (almost all store brand dog foods have poultry inside no matter what the "formula" is labeled. The tests results came back with a list of manufacturers and formulas that she could have. I moved her on to Flint River Ranch lamb millet or something formula. It works ok for a while, but they must've switched up to the ingredients because shortly there after we were back to square one. I took her into a dermatologist who did a skin allergy test... the results of that put me on Science Diet D/D which worked great, but it's 90 bucks for a 35 pound bag and I had to put it in the deep freeze because once a bag of dog food is opened there's a mite inside of it which begins to breed once oxygen hits it.... which she is also allergic to. While at the dermatologist I got her on Immunotherapy. After the "OK" from the Dermatologist I put her on Nutro Naturals Lamb and Rice which she did great for about 7 months or so and they switched the ingredients in the bag throwing me all the way back to square one. So I thought I would try TOTW... I used Pacific Stream, and with poor results because of neela's allergies and my other dogs throwing up, i switched to the High Prarie with the same unsatisfaction. Now all the dogs are on a Raw/Barf diet which they are doing great... I just need to figure another meat protein for neela because the Tilapia is not cutting it.
> 
> Diamond products consistantly do visibly bad things to my dogs.


Wow! That sucks. Allergies can be a real PITA can't they?


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

look into chicken soup for the puppy lovers..Good food..not expensive i think its 23$ for 18lbs bag..I think it mite be made by Diamond also but not sure....


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'd like to find a good venision supply. I over the last few days I experimented with beef which doesn't agree with her... so she's back to the tilapia until she's back on track then I'll venture out and try a little venision. 

BTW, Neela has her own whole medicine cabinet in the kitchen... I have to get the pictures up sometime. I literally have almost everything you need to battle whatever kind of allergy problems you may have. 

1) 2 Different kinds of antihistamines... (banadryl, and hydroxazine)

2) yeast killing shampoo ... ketochlor,

3)1 lotion skin calming lotion,(can't remember what it's called)

4) syringes (.5 CC) 

5) 3 different ear rinses (otifoam, otirinse, malacetic ultra)

6) 2 weeks supply of anitbiotics (Cephalexin & Ciprofloxacin & SMZ)

7) 3 different ear ointments to fight ear infections/fungi (otibiotic, Zymox, Clotrimaziol solution)

there's more to it also, for the other dogs... but that's basically their supplements for all the dogs food.


----------

